# Getting Close To The End



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 13, 2021)

Our time here in Sw Fl is getting closer to the end.

I have 2 more SD Bakes yet.

Made this one for a friend in resort.

Doing the clever carrot sd recipe again.















Weber kettle baked at 450*


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 13, 2021)

looks good,


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks great Rick!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks great, I bet the people at the RV Park are gonna miss you deeply.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2021)

Rick, Looks awesome as always!


----------



## fished (Sep 13, 2021)

That bread looks great!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 13, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Our time here in Sw Fl is getting closer to the end.


Time for a new adventure, a new chapter in you life. It'll all be just fine...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2021)

And I thought this post was going to be about small crusty piece of bread...the end....LOL!


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 13, 2021)

Beautiful! Looks like a good way to celebrate! Good luck!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks everyone..

My next move is.
OUI


----------



## fished (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks good.  I wish my wife liked sour dough


----------

